

Learnings from Designing the Documentation for a Developer Product - mlocher
http://blog.codeship.io/2014/09/11/designing-documentation-for-developer-products.html

======
moritzplassnig
What are other good examples for dev tool docs with great ux (apart from
Sendgrid)?

~~~
mlocher
I really liked the Github documentation
([https://help.github.com/](https://help.github.com/)), as well as Swiftype
([https://swiftype.com/documentation/](https://swiftype.com/documentation/))
and BitBucket
([https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Bitbucket...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Bitbucket+Documentation+Home))

Mostly because all provide a very clean design, especially on the content
pages themselves.

